# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Shkarko 39 libra shqip ne versioni Pdf

## buli_2009

Shkarko Libra ne versionin Pdf 

Ketu ju mundeni te shkarkoni 39 liba shqip 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1.Vjersha te Nder Mjedes: 

shkarko: 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/1971290/Vjersha.exe.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2. tregime 

Shkarko: 

Free File Hosting & Video Downloads, Free File Sharing, Online Friends Network - Ziddu 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3. Sami Frashri Fjal te urat 

Shkarko: 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/197121..._urta.pdf.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

4. Vehbazimi e verteta Rreth vehbazimit 

Shkarko: 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/195920...IZMIT.pdf.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

5. Sekreti i Lumturis 

Shkarko: 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/195919...urise.pdf.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

6. libri i portokallt 

shkarko: 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/195919...kallt.pdf.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7. rrefome tronditse 

shkarko: 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/195916...itese.pdf.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


8. fati permes filxhanit 

shkarko: 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/195916...hanit.pdf.html 9. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nastradamusi 

shkarko: 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/195909...bri.pdf.html10.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.Milioneri 

Shkarko: 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/195905...oneri.pdf.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

11. lajmtari i njeriut 

shkarko: 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/195904...eriut.pdf.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
12. Adoloshenca 

shkarko: 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/195897...henca.pdf.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
13. lahuta e malcis 

shkarko: 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/195865...alcis.pdf.html 14. Asdreni himni i flamurit dhe shum poezi 

shkarko: 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/1956774/Asdreni.pdf.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.Sami frashri shqipria qaqe? qesht? e Qdotebehet? 

shkarko: 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/195671...behet.pdf.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
16. biografia e Abraham Linkolnit 

shkarko: 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/195476...owell.pdf.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
17. Historia e Popullit shqiptar 

shkarko; 


Free File Hosting & Video Downloads, Free File Sharing, Online Friends Network - Ziddu 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
18. e verteta e kesaj bote 

Shkarko: 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/195461..._bote.pdf.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

19. Allahu njihet permes arsyes 

shkarko: 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/195458...rsyes.pdf.html 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
20. Qyteti pa reklam Isamil Kadare 

Shkarko: 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/195455...kadre.pdf.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
21. Gjakfotosia Isamil Kadare Ne ket liber gjindet edhe libri i famshem kush e solli Duruntine nga numri 51 


shkarko: 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/193845...tesia.pdf.html 

Embelsira Per fund 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

22. Kanuni i Lek Dukagjinit 

Shkarko: 


http://www.ziddu.com/download/184445...jinit.pdf.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
23.Aforizma Daut Demaku

Shkarko:

http://www.ziddu.com/download/198163...emaku.pdf.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
24. Adnan Abrashi Vorbullat Pjesa 1

Shkarko:

http://www.ziddu.com/download/198169...llat1.pdf.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
25. Adnan Abrashi Vorbullat Pjesa 2

Shkarko:

http://www.ziddu.com/download/198173...llat2.pdf.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
26. Fan Noli Albumi

Shkarko:

http://www.ziddu.com/download/198181...lbumi:exe.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
26. Ironi e Verdh - Mehmet Bislimi

Shkarko:

http://www.ziddu.com/download/198183...erdhe.pdf.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

27. Tregime Poetike Kadri Ali Sherifi

Shkarko:

http://www.ziddu.com/download/198187...etike.pdf.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
28. Arti-Sabir Krasniqi

Shkarko:

http://www.ziddu.com/download/198187...etike.pdf.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
29. Kodi - Hazyr Dervishi 

Shkarko:

http://www.ziddu.com/download/198197...-kodi.pdf.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.Pelegrin - Lebit Murtishi

Shkarko:

http://www.ziddu.com/download/198199...rin._.pdf.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
31.Hiponoza - Sabir Krasniqi

Shkarko:

http://www.ziddu.com/download/198204...pnoza.pdf.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
32. Nderimi I vetvetes - Renata Brakus

Shkarko:

http://www.ziddu.com/download/198205...vetes.pdf.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
33.Cesverbalete pleqsis soniste sekretet e sundimit te botes

Shkarko:

http://www.ziddu.com/download/198205...botes.pdf.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

34.Fundi i Botes Musa Llamari

Shkarko:

http://www.ziddu.com/download/198206...botes.pdf.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
35. Trandafil maji Mehmet Bislimi

Shkarko:

http://www.ziddu.com/download/198206...amaji.pdf.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
36. Stin e vonuar Mehmet Bislimi 

Shkarko:

http://www.ziddu.com/download/198207...onuar.pdf.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

37.Fjal e dhe e gur Mehmet Bislimi

Shkarko:

http://www.ziddu.com/download/198208...egure.pdf.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

38.Ktu I thojn Drenic Mehmet Bislimi

Shkarko:

http://www.ziddu.com/download/198219...renic.pdf.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Per fund nje liber psikologjik

39.Jacques Lacan

Shkarko:

http://www.ziddu.com/download/198221...Lacan.rar.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Si dhe per ata qe nuk e kan te instaluar fox readerin mUndeni ta shkakoni ketu 

Fox readeri asht lexuesi me i mir i filev ne versioni Pdf 

Shkarko :

http://www.ziddu.com/download/195660...eader.rar.html 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## strange

> Error : Oops The requested URL was not found on this server.


Asnjeren smunda ta shkarkoj.

----------


## GL_Branch

Ketu mundesh:
http://www.qerkinaj.com/index.php?op...230&Itemid=262

----------


## arbeni_al

> Ketu mundesh:
> http://www.qerkinaj.com/index.php?op...230&Itemid=262


 Bravo kjo ishte fantastike .

 Faleminderit.

----------


## Darius

Asnje nga links nuk punonte.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Ketu mundesh:
> http://www.qerkinaj.com/index.php?op...230&Itemid=262


Darius shife ket linkun. Vetem KAnuni ia vlente me u marr.

----------


## J@mes

> Ketu mundesh:
> http://www.qerkinaj.com/index.php?op...230&Itemid=262


I hodha nje veshtrim te shkurter disa prej librave dhe nuk eshte se u futa ne brendesi te permbajtjes, mirepo pashe ne disa prej tyre kishte disi ndikim ideologjish fetare. 
Gjithsesi duhen lexuar me kujdes perpara.

----------


## 1810

Teorite e demokracise, Manfred G. Schmidt

----------

